# Incredible Creatures



## Blue Tick

Viper Fish









Goblin Shark


Fish found five miles down in the ocean

I don't know if this one is real?








Amazing creatures!


----------



## Bladestunner316

Top one is scary!!

Bottom one looks fake.


----------



## Bladestunner316

Speaking of incredible creatures check out this video of a African Lion hugging and kissing the woman who saved it from abuse. 

http://www.local6.com/news/10726779/detail.html


----------



## MrMerlin777

Amazing stuff folks. The wonders God has placed in this world.


----------



## Bladestunner316




----------

